# نصيحة مهندسين cnc



## ahmed abd el hafez (3 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبر كاته
انا خريج هندسة اتصالات والكترونيات واشتغلت مهندس صيانة كهربية للcnc بس مفيش حد بيعلمنى حاجة (مفيش حد عايز يطلع خبرته لحد) والمجال ده دخل دماغى هل ينفع احضر الماستر في قسم ميكاترونكس(خريج قسم اتصالات) وهل هيفيدنى انا افهم الموضوع ماشي ازاى ولا ايه الكورسات اللى ممكن اخدها تغنينى عن ده كله ياريت لوحد يعرف يفيدنى باى معلومة في الموضوع ده يقولى وربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## حمدى 12 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبر كاته

ياخى احمد 
موضوع ماهو (مفيش حد عايز يطلع خبرته لحد) 
الموضوع هو انت 
ميش عارف وين تبدا
مجال ال cnc والدوائر الكهربية والتحكم بها


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (4 أكتوبر 2011)

صح مافيش حد عاوز يطلع خبرته لحد 

امال يا اخي الملتقى ده كله عباره عن ايه ممكن توضح لي


----------



## رائد محمودي (26 أكتوبر 2011)

عندك حق 
رب هب لنا من لدنك رحمة وهيىء لنا من امرنا رشدا


----------

